# Magnetic hide



## Crested_Xeion (Sep 13, 2011)

Does anyone on here know of anyone who makes magnetic hides for crestie vivs? I already have one that my brother brought from someone of here but I would like to get in contact with them.

Cheers


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Crested_Xeion said:


> Does anyone on here know of anyone who makes magnetic hides for crestie vivs? I already have one that my brother brought from someone of here but I would like to get in contact with them.
> 
> Cheers


Here's a guy who does them.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/805062-wicked-crestie-hides.html

:2thumb:

Phil


----------

